# Powerful Healing Beverages



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Turmeric is known to be one of the most powerful healing herbs. It is great for bones and joints as it has anti-inflammatory properties. It prevents metastases from occurring in many different forms of cancer. 

Turmeric's also a natural liver detoxifier and a kidney cleanser, and it speeds metabolism and aids in weight management. Plus it heals and alleviates conditions of depression, psoriasis, damaged skin, arthritis and more. 

For these reasons, turmeric is ubiquitous both in Ayurveda and Chinese Medicine.

Here's what you'll need to get started: 
5-7 inches turmeric 
5-7 tamarind
2 lemons
raw honey
water
blender
strainer
bowl
mason jar(s) or other glass jar with lid
1. Peel turmeric. Your fingers will turn yellow. Don’t worry! All-natural dish soap gets it right out. If your cutting board or countertop get stained, slather on dish soap and rub it in. Let it soak in for 5 min or longer, then scrub with water and sponge. The turmeric stain will vanish!

2. Crack and open tamarind. Make sure you get all the inner roots off, too. We’re only going to use the inner fruit.

3. Fill a big pot with water, put peeled tumeric in and let it boil for at least 20 minutes until the water becomes a rich and vibrant marigold color.

4. While the tumeric water is boiling, get a pan and pour 1 inch of water in with the peeled tamarind. Move the fruit around with a wooden utensil, mix it in with the water so it can melt and dissolve into a jam like texture. More water shouldn’t be needed, but if it’s lookin’ a bit dry, pour water in as needed.

By this time, you should be able to see the little seeds coming out. When the texture looks soft, turn heat off and let it cool down.

5. Go back to the tumeric water. By now, the color should look ready. Pour a little bit of cold water to lower the temperature. Take the turmeric water and pour it into the blender with the tumeric. We boiled it so the root could soften and have more flavor, now it’s ready to buzz in the blender for even more flavor and richness! Blend, blend, blend. The color now should look like an extra extra fiery marigold.

6. Go back to the tamarind in the pan. Pour substance into the strainer that is placed on top of a small bowl to catch the tamarind. Swish the jam like substance around in the strainer with the wooden utensil-- we only want to use the soft bits of the fruit. No seeds, no seed peels.

7. Pour the tamarind that has been caught in the bowl into the blender with the tumeric water. Buzz it around again.

8. We’re almost done. Squeeze your lemons into the blender. Now take the blender and pour your yummy juice into your mason jar(s). Add honey to taste, close with lid, shake it up to mix.

9. Store in fridge up to 3-4 days and drink daily! 

Enjoy!Chloe Park Holistic Healing Practitioner, You can get the tamarind and turmeric on amazon 
:flower:

Aside from the holistic health community, Western medical practitioners have only recently come on board in recognizing the benefits of turmeric.
In addition, ayurvedic and Chinese medicines utilize turmeric to clear infections and inflammations on the inside and outside of the body. But beyond the holistic health community, Western medical practitioners have only recently come on board in recognizing the benefits of turmeric.
Blocking cancer
Doctors at UCLA recently found that curcumin, the main component in turmeric, appeared to block an enzyme that promotes the growth of head and neck cancer.
In that study, 21 subjects with head and neck cancers chewed two tablets containing 1,000 milligrams of curcumin. An independent lab in Maryland evaluated the results and found that the cancer-promoting enzymes in the patients’ mouths were inhibited by the curcumin and thus prevented from advancing the spread of the malignant cells.
Powerful antioxidant
The University of Maryland’s Medical Center also states that turmeric’s powerful antioxidant properties fight cancer-causing free radicals, reducing or preventing some of the damage they can cause.
While more research is necessary, early studies have indicated that curcumin may help prevent or treat several types of cancer including prostate, skin and colon.
Potent anti-inflammatory


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Herbal Mixes: Mama's Red Raspberry Brew - organic

This is the best most delicious Iced Tea I have ever had... for men women and children....

Contains Natural Caffeine Free: Red raspberry, alfalfa, nettle, peppermint
I keep a pitcher of Red Raspberry tea made up in the refrigerator so I could drink several glasses a day.
Red Raspberry leaf has a medically proven and trusted track record in helping strengthen the womb of a pregnant woman, and it is also reported to be effective in restoring the womb after delivering.
I mixed in some Alfalfa so I could double the nutritional value of my daily tea. If I felt bloated, like I was holding water, I would add Nettle leaf to the tea. Peppermint was added for flavor and to aid digestion.
After your baby is born try some of Mama's Milk Tea It will help nursing mamas increase your milk supply and the nutritional value of your milk.
Ladies, while you are fixing some up for yourself, serve your man some too. Red Raspberry has very positive medicinal affects on men as well. Increased fertility for instance. That's why animal breeders add Red Raspberry to feed to increase male fertility. Oh, and they'll love the taste. Your man may grow to like it above all other teas. LOL It's one of the favorites in our house.
Directions
You can make a cup of hot tea by adding 1 or 2 teaspoons of the premixed herbs to 1 cup of boiling water. Let it steep for 5 to 10 minutes, strain, and add honey (raw is best) to taste.
To make a pitcher of tea for storing in the refrigerator, use 10 teaspoons or so of the premixed herbs for 8 cups of boiling water. Let it cool for a while and strain. Discard the used herbs, and put the tea in the refrigerator to drink over ice or reheated.
For more information on making teas, see the Preparing Remedies page. The following books have been our best references on making our own teas over the years: thebulkherbstore.com


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Does the detox drink really work? My wife and oldest daughter spend about $60 a month of beverage mixes that they believe both detoxify and provide enhanced nutrition.

Also my boss goes on these 15 day cleanse and 30 day cleanse programs about 1-2x a year. And they are NOT cheap. I presume that cleanse means _clean out your digestive system and detoxify_. Is their a natural recipe for that?


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

http://www.livestrong.com/article/376495-the-effects-of-drinking-baking-soda-water/


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Sentry18 said:


> Does the detox drink really work? My wife and oldest daughter spend about $60 a month of beverage mixes that they believe both detoxify and provide enhanced nutrition.
> 
> Also my boss goes on these 15 day cleanse and 30 day cleanse programs about 1-2x a year. And they are NOT cheap. I presume that cleanse means _clean out your digestive system and detoxify_. Is there a natural recipe for that?


For woman the best juice is with beets apples and carrots..

http://myhealthlist.net/2013/03/miracle-drink-apple-beetroot-carrot-juice/

And tons of greens.

The chlorophyll is a wonderful blood cleanser ... There is a bottle you can buy I think it is from NOW and it is a minty chlorophyll ....

Water is the best ... not bottled because it leaches toxins into the water from the plastic ...

Everything today is expensive except ..... junk food LOL

This is a nice juice

Ingredients:
3 apples (or 4)
3 beets
1 bunch parsley
1 head green leafy lettuce (can be Romaine lettuce, green leafy, red tipped leafy)
1 bunch cilantro 
4 stalks celery 
1 cucumber
3 inches ginger


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

LOL
http://www.realfarmacy.com/learn-how-to-make-15-green-smoothies-in-3-minutes/


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Food Babe’s Turmeric Cooler Juice


Print
Prep time
15 mins
Total time
15 mins

Author: Food Babe
Serves: 2
Ingredients
2 inch piece of turmeric
1 bunch romaine lettuce
3 carrots
1 cucumber with ends removed
1 lemon with peel removed
Instructions
Wash all vegetables thoroughly and place into a large bowl
Juice each vegetable in this order – turmeric, romaine, carrots, lemon, and cucumber
Stir mixture before serving
Clean juicer immediately
Notes


*Please buy all organic ingredients if possible*


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Sentry18 said:


> Does the detox drink really work? My wife and oldest daughter spend about $60 a month of beverage mixes that they believe both detoxify and provide enhanced nutrition.
> 
> Also my boss goes on these 15 day cleanse and 30 day cleanse programs about 1-2x a year. And they are NOT cheap. I presume that cleanse means _clean out your digestive system and detoxify_. Is their a natural recipe for that?


I don't do the "detox" ... think prevention from the start ...

"IMO" ...


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Natural Ginger Ale Recipe..
A naturally fermented old-fashioned ginger ale (also once called Ginger Beer) that contains beneficial probiotics and enzymes.

http://wellnessmama.com/8945/natural-ginger-ale/

http://wellnessmama.com/2402/how-to-make-whey-and-cream-cheese-in-one-step/


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

This might be off a little bit, but I keep hearing about Colloidal Silver and how it's magic water???


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

I don't know how magic it is BUT I got this thing for 50 bucks to make it and I do ... when I remember I wash my mouth and gargle and such also. 

But when I was in the middle east ... syria there was a castle or fort .. I believ was built by the crusaders contrary to what the syrians said... LOL anyway they have cisterns and amazing water aqueducts in it and guess what the cisterns are lined with... SILVER!!! I thought that was amazing... anyway do some research and I would in a little contraption to make it. Although I use my distiller for the water and they aren't cheap.. But I have had my distillers for 16 years and have them repaired on occasion ... they are worth every penny .. About 300 buck when I bought mine ... who knows what they are now. Sorry you asked .. right? LOL :flower:


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Herbal Tea Update: Hibiscus


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Clear Skin and Calm Insides - EZ Aloe Tutorial for Ulcers, PMS
Drink this .. its good for you... LOL


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

helicopter5472 said:


> This might be off a little bit, but I keep hearing about Colloidal Silver and how it's magic water???


Use some made of distilled/purified water on a cut and you tell me.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Magus said:


> Use some made of distilled/purified water on a cut and you tell me.


O.K. I'll pick some up and try it. I always just used 91% alcohol, and a band-aid, or fishing line and needle, and bigger band-aid. I assume its like a better batch of hydrogen peroxide..


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

faithmarie said:


> Natural Ginger Ale Recipe..
> A naturally fermented old-fashioned ginger ale (also once called Ginger Beer) that contains beneficial probiotics and enzymes.
> 
> http://wellnessmama.com/8945/natural-ginger-ale/
> ...


Have you ever made this ginger ale? If so, does it remind you of real ginger ale or kombucha?
Thanks


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

I was going to make it with whey ... but it says it isn't as good... But I do like kombucha... I made and am making the turmeric and tamarind drink.. my husband and daughter drink it like crazy... hope thats okay LOL 

I will try it with the whey next week.. I made some good sour yogurt ...and I will use that whey...


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

helicopter5472 said:


> O.K. I'll pick some up and try it. I always just used 91% alcohol, and a band-aid, or fishing line and needle, and bigger band-aid. I assume its like a better batch of hydrogen peroxide..


Well obviously, clean it first.but if you cut yourself up as much as I do, you'll see how much faster it heals!


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Drinking water all by itself is a way to help flush the body of toxins on a daily basis, but with a few simple ingredients you can transform water into detox water and get even more benefit from it. This is something you can do each day, or as part of a more broad detoxing strategy. Each one of the ingredients listed here will provide slightly different benefits, so be sure to choose it according to the particular goal you have.

Apple Cinnamon Detox Water 

This is also referred to as the Zero Calorie detox water because it contains nearly zero calories. There are calories from the apple, but they’re pretty negligible. You’re probably used to seeing the zero on a bottle of water when it comes all the categories on the Nutrition Information label, like calories, fat, and sodium, and this would clock in pretty close. The cinnamon it contains is going to help stimulate your internal organs to cleanse themselves, while the apple is providing you with its all natural source of vitamins and minerals. Way better than just drinking regular water and a helpful boost to any detox program.

Cucumber Lemon Mint Detox Water

Cucumbers are one of the most hydrating vegetables because they’re mostly made up of water. Many detox programs include cucumbers on them for this very reason, and adding them to your water pulls out their minerals so you’re getting an added benefit. Mix in the lemon juice and you’re getting the cleansing effect of citric acid and helping to clear out the digestive system. The mint makes things taste fresh and crisp, and goes nicely with the lemon and cucumber while providing additional nutrients and benefits.


Apple Cinnamon Detox Water 

This is also referred to as the Zero Calorie detox water because it contains nearly zero calories. There are calories from the apple, but they’re pretty negligible. You’re probably used to seeing the zero on a bottle of water when it comes all the categories on the Nutrition Information label, like calories, fat, and sodium, and this would clock in pretty close. The cinnamon it contains is going to help stimulate your internal organs to cleanse themselves, while the apple is providing you with its all natural source of vitamins and minerals. Way better than just drinking regular water and a helpful boost to any detox program.


Cucumber Lemon Mint Detox Water 

Cucumbers are one of the most hydrating vegetables because they’re mostly made up of water. Many detox programs include cucumbers on them for this very reason, and adding them to your water pulls out their minerals so you’re getting an added benefit. Mix in the lemon juice and you’re getting the cleansing effect of citric acid and helping to clear out the digestive system. The mint makes things taste fresh and crisp, and goes nicely with the lemon and cucumber while providing additional nutrients and benefits.


Jillian Michaels Detox Water

You are probably familiar with Jillian Michaels if you’ve ever seen an episode of The Biggest Loser. She also promotes her own line of workout programs and diet books. Here she’s endorsed a particular detox water recipe that uses cranberry juice, lemon juice, and dandelion tea all mixed together with a lot of water. The end result is that it’s also supposed to also help you lose weight. This can really be said for anything that has a detoxifying effect, since getting back to our more natural and clean state will have the byproduct of weight loss if we’ve moved toward a heavier state.






Strawberry Detox Water

Strawberries are a great way to add a familiar and preferred flavor to most anything, and in this case it can make your water taste better while also providing antioxidants and added vitamins and minerals to your body. This particular recipe includes watermelon and rosemary as well. This makes it a great detox recipe to use in the summer when it’s easier to build up a sweat, and it’s only natural to have the taste of strawberries and watermelon. It will help to make your detoxing efforts more enjoyable and seem like less of a chore.


Simple Detox Water

The simple, the better right? Let’s keep things simple and go with this quick way to make your water more healthy for you. This would be used as part of a plan to detox the body a little bit each day. It’s recommending that you take the juice from half a lemon and squeeze it into the water you drink when first waking up. This is a time when you’re most dehydrated and making sure that you get rehydrated on the double is vital. The lemon juice helps to get your digestive system going and prepares it for its daily duties to come.


Apple Cider Vinegar Detox Water

Apple cider vinegar is a handy detoxing aid and it’s good to keep a bottle of it in the cupboard. You can instantly improve the quality of a glass of water by adding a bit of ACV to it, but in this case they’re showing you how to make a detoxifying drink from it. They’re also including lemons, cucumbers, and mint, a popular combination you’ve seen elsewhere on our list, but the use of apple cider vinegar gives it additional properties and benefits that you won’t want to miss, and that will only amplify the detoxing process.


Lemon and Cayenne Pepper Detox (Master Cleanse)

The most important part of the Master Cleanse is where you stop eating regular foods and rely only on a concoction made of organic lemon juice, maple syrup, and cayenne pepper. This is supposed to spur the body into detox mode, with the lack of food helping to give the digestive system a break and make sure that you’re entirely cleared out. We’ve gone into detail about what you need to do in order to complete the Master Cleanse, so if you do decide on it be sure to check our guide for the best chance of success.


Weight Loss Detox Water 

This is a great detox water for weight loss, and is specifically geared at getting certain fruits into your body that you otherwise might not eat. They’re using grapefruit here, one of the quintessential weight loss foods that seems to always get brought up when asked which foods help to lose the most weight. Grapefruit also is a fantastic detoxing food, which is often overlooked. They use tangerines for more citrus and sweetness, and cucumbers for added minerals.

diet books. Here she’s endorsed a particular detox water recipe that uses cranberry juice, lemon juice, and dandelion tea all mixed together with a lot of water. The end result is that it’s also supposed to also help you lose weight. This can really be said for anything that has a detoxifying effect, since getting back to our more natural and clean state will have the byproduct of weight loss if we’ve moved toward a heavier state.


Strawberry Detox Water

Strawberries are a great way to add a familiar and preferred flavor to most anything, and in this case it can make your water taste better while also providing antioxidants and added vitamins and minerals to your body. This particular recipe includes watermelon and rosemary as well. This makes it a great detox recipe to use in the summer when it’s easier to build up a sweat, and it’s only natural to have the taste of strawberries and watermelon. It will help to make your detoxing efforts more enjoyable and seem like less of a chore.


Simple Detox Water

The simple, the better right? Let’s keep things simple and go with this quick way to make your water more healthy for you. This would be used as part of a plan to detox the body a little bit each day. It’s recommending that you take the juice from half a lemon and squeeze it into the water you drink when first waking up. This is a time when you’re most dehydrated and making sure that you get rehydrated on the double is vital. The lemon juice helps to get your digestive system going and prepares it for its daily duties to come.


Apple Cider Vinegar Detox Water

Apple cider vinegar is a handy detoxing aid and it’s good to keep a bottle of it in the cupboard. You can instantly improve the quality of a glass of water by adding a bit of ACV to it, but in this case they’re showing you how to make a detoxifying drink from it. They’re also including lemons, cucumbers, and mint, a popular combination you’ve seen elsewhere on our list, but the use of apple cider vinegar gives it additional properties and benefits that you won’t want to miss, and that will only amplify the detoxing process.


Lemon and Cayenne Pepper Detox 

The most important part of the Master Cleanse is where you stop eating regular foods and rely only on a concoction made of organic lemon juice, maple syrup, and cayenne pepper. This is supposed to spur the body into detox mode, with the lack of food helping to give the digestive system a break and make sure that you’re entirely cleared out. We’ve gone into detail about what you need to do in order to complete the Master Cleanse, so if you do decide on it be sure to check our guide for the best chance of success.


Weight Loss Detox Water 

This is a great detox water for weight loss, and is specifically geared at getting certain fruits into your body that you otherwise might not eat. They’re using grapefruit here, one of the quintessential weight loss foods that seems to always get brought up when asked which foods help to lose the most weight. Grapefruit also is a fantastic detoxing food, which is often overlooked. They use tangerines for more citrus and sweetness, and cucumbers for added minerals.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I just now came across this thread searching for something else. My husband and I have been taking turmeric for almost a year now. I had been having terrible pain in my hips for two years, making hiking a challenge and even sleeping was hard, with my hips feeling like they were being wrenched from the sockets when I laid down. He was having trouble with pain in his knees.

The turmeric eased my hips within days, though they still felt sore and stiff for a few more months. They still flare up now and then but the turmeric has pretty much given me my life back. I can walk and sleep now without pain. 

It took a few months for much improvement in my husband's knees, but they are greatly improved now. We changed nothing about our diets or other supplements except adding the turmeric.

In the morning we take a Turmeric gold capsule from one company, and in the evening we take one called "Curamin" from Terry Naturals. It seems like we do best if we take both. And we do better than taking the same one both times of day than we're doing with the ones from two different companies. I have no idea why. 

They're cheaper ordered online than from health food stores. The exact same ones I could buy off the shelf are on Amazon for about 2/3 the cost, and if you can get free shipping, it's a great deal.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow, some really good recipes that sound like they taste good as well!


----------

